# ISTANBUL | Shangri-La Hotel Istanbul | U/C



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Shangri-La Hotel Istanbul*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

Shangri-La Hotel, Istanbul will be located between the Dolmabahce and the Maritime Museum on the European coast of the Bosphorus Straits, the 30-kilometer stretch of water separating Europe and Asia. Set within the Besiktas district, the shopping and transport hub of Istanbul, the hotel will be near the city’s financial district and the Istanbul Convention and Exhibition Centre. The neighborhood surrounding the hotel is home to many historical and cultural sites including: the Istanbul Concert Hall, the Ataturk Culture Centre, the newly restored Akaretler complex of neoclassical buildings, palaces from the Ottoman Empire period, and several theaters.

Built on the site of a former tobacco factory and warehouse from the 1930s, the Shangri-La Hotel, Istanbul will recreate the exterior facades of the old building, which are protected by the city’s Cultural and Natural Assets Committee. From the hotel’s prime coastline location, guests will enjoy views across to the Asian coast of Istanbul, the Bosphorus Bridge and the city’s historic peninsula. The hotel will be designed by Istanbul-based architect Piramit with 14 storeys, seven of which will be underground to protect the historic facade. The building will be the second tallest on the coast after the Dolmabahce Palace.

The hotel’s 200 guestrooms, some of which will have private terraces, will reflect the city’s proud heritage while also including the Asian design touches and modern travel technologies for which Shangri-La is well known. The hotel will offer several restaurants and bars including a rooftop restaurant with views of the city’s historic skyline and coastline. Additional facilities will include a health club, spa, swimming pool, business centre, ballroom, and conference and meeting room facilities. 


*Renderings:*






































*The Location:*


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)




----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)




----------



## _Dilettante (Apr 26, 2010)

7 floors underground?! What for??


----------



## Spartan_X (Jun 23, 2006)

I have already visited this hotel... In uncharted 2


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

August 5, _photos taken by myself_:


----------



## wynngd (Dec 11, 2006)

_Dilettante said:


> 7 floors underground?! What for??


Maybe there's a height restriction in building structures in that area, so they have no choice but to dig deeper than to build higher...


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

BOSPORUS ISTANBUL TURKEY 2011 von calflier001 auf Flickr


----------



## Wunderknabe (Jun 29, 2010)

wynngd said:


> Maybe there's a height restriction in building structures in that area, so they have no choice but to dig deeper than to build higher...


But who wants to live in a dark Hotel Room in the -7. floor with no sunlight at all?


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Does this mean most of the Shangri-La Hotel's rooms will be underground? What kind of hotel rooms have no windows?


----------



## wynngd (Dec 11, 2006)

Wunderknabe said:


> But who wants to live in a dark Hotel Room in the -7. floor with no sunlight at all?


No, not the rooms. Most Probably the Function rooms, Kitchen, Laundry room etc... :cheers:


----------



## kaligraffi (Aug 20, 2011)

Great stuff. :cheers1: The facade looks to fit in superbly with that area.


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Source


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Cheers to UltrAslanErkan:


----------



## obinGilchrist (Sep 28, 2011)

I have already visited this hotel


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

IMG_1371 von Mr. Shed auf Flickr


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)




----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

İstanbul Sütunları von fatih oktay auf Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

very good location for a hotel,


----------



## urix99 (Apr 14, 2011)

nice for istanbul,i hope i can visit the city later,hai istanbul forumer,i came from indonesia :banana:


----------

